# coffee table



## wood-junkie (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally decided to finish spalted yellow birch, zebra wood stretcher.


----------



## JMC (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2012)

I am *LOVING* that.  

I probably would have put in some slight relief between each leg end so it wouldn't rock on uneven surfaces, and a little radius beneath the stretcher ends but no matter that is superb.  


.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous. You guys are killing me with all this natural edge work. Just beautiful stuff.
Great work. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Very Nice, all Natural, I love it  :morning1:





Joe Rebuild said:


> Very nice indeed. I have always loved the natural live edge look.



Me to I love thick live edge stuff, even better with such a figured piece of wood


----------



## Mac (Feb 1, 2012)

oh gee!  that is wonderful! :i_am_so_happy: now i know for sure I can't through any scrap in the burn pile. I defiantly got to retire so I can practice stuff like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Feb 3, 2012)

PRETTY-FULL


----------



## wood-junkie (Feb 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I am *LOVING* that.
> 
> I probably would have put in some slight relief between each leg end so it wouldn't rock on uneven surfaces, and a little radius beneath the stretcher ends but no matter that is superb.
> 
> ...



I am very interested in your how you would have handle the stretcher. All I did was to lay down some boards that were in a pile, no two boards the same. On top of my table saw it is perfectly flat. The stretcher, bridal joint is not glued or screwed, it allows for slight adjustment on different floors. Give it to me straight, bad idea?


----------

